# new seedlings



## orchid527 (Mar 30, 2014)

Picked up some plants from OI at a show, an overgrown compot of Gloria Naugle, a platyphyllum seedling and a compot of delenatii album. Many of the plants in the compots need to be moved up into individual pots. Also received a flask from Chuck Acker, Phrag Waunakee Sunset x fischerii. I'm always happy with plants from these two sources.

Mike


----------



## emydura (Mar 30, 2014)

Those compots sure look good. Great pickup.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice new seedlings!


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice haul!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice -- good luck with them!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2014)

Good pick-ups. Yes, those are reliable sources, imo. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 30, 2014)

Agreed. They each look in very good condition. Down the road, if you have any interest in doing a trade for a few of the delenatii albums I may have a few more things of interest that I came across since we last talked. 

The hangs are doing excellent. Absolutely problem free.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful seedlings. Good luck man!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow! fantastic seedlings!


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------

